# Eco-activism books



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 11, 2016)

So I recently got it into my head to write a song about eco-activism and diect actions (spiking trees, chaining pipelines, etc)
But I wanna get educated beforehand!!

Any good reads on the matter? Pdf links would be awesome


----------



## Mankini (Aug 11, 2016)

EarthFirst has pdf's


----------



## kokomojoe (Aug 11, 2016)

You probably would enjoy Ecodefense 
https://theanarchistlibrary.org/lib...efense-a-field-guide-to-monkeywrenching#toc22


----------



## krustystargazer (Aug 11, 2016)

Deep Green Resistance by Lierre Keith, Aric McBay, and Derrick Jensen.

http://deepgreenresistance.org/en/who-we-are/deep-green-resistance-book
Can't find a pdf but I'm sure if you did a bit of searching you could find it  

All about the psychology of resistance and tactics for violent and non-violent direct action. Lots of DGR groups all over the states (not so much in Aus) especially big in Oregon, if you want to connect with people


----------



## Brother X (Aug 12, 2016)

_The Monkey Wrench Gan_g by Edward Abbey
`






Also, a little-known gem by an Abbey devotee-_ Dignity_ by Ken Layne

For assorted non-fiction, how to and green fiction- Black and Green Press.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 13, 2016)

Also see: Julia 'Tha Butterfly' Hill's narrative in re: Luna.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 24, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> Also see: Julia 'Tha Butterfly' Hill's narrative in re: Luna.



Does that have anything to do with the book The legacy of Luna??


----------



## Mankini (Aug 24, 2016)

yes. Julia Buttafly.


----------

